# Halloween 6 The Curse of Michael Myers Costume



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice to get a break from Jason finally, and hope to do a lot more Myers this year. Still got lots of other characters as well and more Jason of course. But just started an H6 commission and I also love this look as well so looking forward to seeing it done myself!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking good...


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

First video indoor lighting. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gvt9hOoY0Y&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r1CdQNJtf0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Scored this awesome copy of the TOTS Halloween 6 mask, one of the best I have seen!


----------

